# All-Texas Memorial Day Herf - San Antonio



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

I was going to be lazy and just tag this info on the last SA herf thread, but hell, why go unnoticed...

Anyway, Friday through Monday, Memorial Day weekend. My wife and I will try to do the bulk of the planning, but anyone interested in getting involved is more than welcome.

Here's some links to previous herf threads, links to pictures included:

http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=143621&highlight=texas

http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=128923&highlight=texas

http://forums.cigarweekly.com/viewtopic.php?t=94699&highlight=texas

The plan so far:

Friday - welcome to SA dinner at the Palm downtown. We have had very good luck reserving the back room and them allowing us to smoke as much as we want.

Saturday - Main Event day. Look at the links to see what we have done in the past. Right now this one is up in the air. We would probably be open to having it in our back yard, but heat will most likely become an issue. As things progress, we will update.

Sunday - Mid-afternoon Mexican food and Cigars at La Hacienda (outside deck by the bar where smoking is allowed) followed by an evening "bar herf" (formerly at Steinheimers at La Cantera, but I am boycotting any "cigar bar" that will not let you smoke in the main bar). I am leaning toward Changos at this point unless there is a better suggestion.

Monday - Last man smoking herf, noonish at Cigar Club, Stone Oak and 1604. Jacob's bar holds a special place in my heart as I have met and shared cigars with so many people there.

So, anyone interested? If anyone would like to come in from out of town for the weekend and needs hotel information, let me know.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

No one? Wow...


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Been M.I.A. this week. You know I will be at an event or two.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Excellent.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

We will (most likely) be discussing some of the "finer points" of this tomorrow night at the monthly herf, in case you needed a little more motivation to attend.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Taking this to the top. We need you (whoever you may be) to check your calendars and begin to make plans so that when we ask for a solid head count in another week or two you can help us out so we will have enough BBQ for everyone who shows, as well as giving a firm count to the Palm for Friday night.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Schedule as of today:

Friday - Dinner at the Palm (time tba)
Saturday - Herf at Jack's house - 1-ish (cost of BBQ tba)
Sunday - Mexican food on the patio at La Hacienda followed by cigars at Changos - food at 4 or so
Monday - Last Man Standing Herf - 1 at Cigar Club


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

there is no way i can make it down to S.A. that week but damn it sounds fun


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Dr. Evil said:


> Schedule as of today:
> 
> Friday - Dinner at the Palm (time tba)
> Saturday - Herf at Jack's house - 1-ish (cost of BBQ tba)
> ...


Looking at Saturday and possibly Monday.


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

First off, here's a link to my address in Google Maps: 30231 Fairway Ash, Fair Oaks Ranch, TX 78015

Second, we need to get a proper head count for this gig and if you would like to order a Tshirt (let me know size).

To make this as easy as possible, please email me at : [email protected] This email is for the herf only, so please use my regular email for personal stuff.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Bump. This weekend folks. I need to get a count so I know how much BBQ I'm cooking.


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Count me in. Add an XL or XXL shirt for me too.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

I need to confirm with Jack, but I'm guessing that Friday night will be 7 and Saturday will start about 1.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

So, I have Reggie and Luke for Saturday. Anyone else? I need to determine how many racks of ribs to smoke. And brisket. And sausage...


----------



## cigartexan (Jan 1, 2000)

Well, we scrapped the Palm! But if any of you are in town and around, you're welcome to come out to my casa to watch the Spurs game on a 9ft screen in Hi Def! BYOB! Tip off at 8pm :chk


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Ill definately be there saturday and my brother will be joinig me. I may join you all on monday as well as I found out they are giving us the day off!!!!:ss


----------



## Benzopyrene (Jun 5, 2007)

Yesterday was a blast guys! Thanks again to Jack and Tracy for hosting this at their house, and thanks to Jeff and Brenda for the fantastic BBQ. Tremendous job on the Ribs my man!:cb So apparently my sister in law left some stuff at your place Jack, so we may be stopping by later on. Cheers!


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Tons of fun. You guys rock. Food was great. See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## Dr. Evil (Oct 31, 2003)

Yep. Final event tomorrow (Monday), 1 pm at the Cigar Club at Stone Oak and 1604.


----------

